# 66 Convertible Console Mounted Tach Problem



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

I got my 66 with both the console mounted vacuum gauge and tachometer. The Tach wasn't working (knew this when I bought it) and I started troubleshooting the other day. Discovered that it was not connected to the coil. Simple, I thought. Well when I connected it, the car would not start! Just turnning over, never firing. Removed the wire and it started right up. I think these tachs are kind of rare so I would like to get it working. Sounds maybe as simple as a short / no ground but was wondering if anyone had this experience. I'm going to have to take the console off to remove it, so looking for some advice before digging in.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Which terminal on the coil did you connect the tachometer wire, + or -?


----------



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

Connected it to the " - " side.


----------

